# What to feed the midwives?



## Bingo

What did/will you give your midwives to eat whilst they're looking after you during your labour at home? I thought of having fresh bread, meats and salad available for lunch and maybe a non offensive smelling meal for dinner if they are here at those times. And for snacks some nice biscuits and chocolates from M&S. We'll have tea, coffee, hot chocolate and juices available for drinking.

Whatever hubby may make for them must not be strong smelling as our kitchen is open to the living room where the birthing pool will be which means I'll be in there and probably throwing up. :dohh: Should we be worrying about providing proper lunches and dinners or just snacks?


----------



## Pixxie

I would imagine they would provide their own food but a few biccies and chocolates wont hurt :winkwink: xxx


----------



## bubbles

I'll probably put a beef stew in the slow cooker and a veg soup on the stove. DH will be sent down to Tesco when he drops DS off at MiL to get some crusty bread. If they don't eat it I will freeze it for quick meals through the winter


----------



## Bingo

Pixxie said:


> I would imagine they would provide their own food but a few biccies and chocolates wont hurt :winkwink: xxx

This is actually what the midwife who did my home assessment said, just have some biccies in.



bubbles said:


> I'll probably put a beef stew in the slow cooker and a veg soup on the stove. DH will be sent down to Tesco when he drops DS off at MiL to get some crusty bread. If they don't eat it I will freeze it for quick meals through the winter

That was another idea I had - to cook a stew or curry, freeze it and microwave it on the day. Shame labour didn't start today, I've had beef braising in the oven since 11am, it will be ready for about 7pm along with roast spuds and veg. Don't these babies know we need to plan?! :haha:

Thank you both for the suggestions. :D


----------



## KandyKinz

At the births I attended as a midwifery student clients never really made anything elaborate and some made nothing at all.... But I always found it lovely to have access to tea, cookies and or chocolate covered almonds.


----------



## cupcake23

Bingo said:


> What did/will you give your midwives to eat whilst they're looking after you during your labour at home? I thought of having fresh bread, meats and salad available for lunch and maybe a non offensive smelling meal for dinner if they are here at those times. And for snacks some nice biscuits and chocolates from M&S. We'll have tea, coffee, hot chocolate and juices available for drinking.
> 
> Whatever hubby may make for them must not be strong smelling as our kitchen is open to the living room where the birthing pool will be which means I'll be in there and probably throwing up. :dohh: Should we be worrying about providing proper lunches and dinners or just snacks?

How considerate of you, its nice that your thinking of your midwife... Your midwife might not have time to make herself something to bring and she maybe with you for her whole shift so she will be grateful that you have thought of her. 

For my hb my mum made sure the midwife and student were offered food and drink and after giving birth we all had a big meal together, it was a lovely way to end the day.


----------



## kiwimama

I will provide some biccies, tea, coffee and some chocolate or something but wouldn't be going about making them a meal. They would be welcome to help themselves to anything they can find and I'm sure OH will make sure they don't go hungry but I'll be labouring and trying to give birth to a baby, I'm sure they wouldn't expect a meal to be set infront of them at dinner time.


----------



## TattiesMum

I spent my early labour baking - not deliberately for the midwives but just to keep me occupied, upright and moving around, so mine had fresh baked cakes and biscuits available.

I also chilled a bottle of champagne so that we could all toast the new arrival :D


----------



## Farie

I'm planning on having baked things, cookies, snacks and things like toast with fresh eggs if they want. 
Also a home made cottage pie or lasagna in the freezer ready to go straight in the oven for after so we can have a 'supper' (or lunch) once Boo has arrived and we're settled.

Our house is open plan as well so anything that smells might be a bad idea :rofl:


----------



## bubbles

TattiesMum said:


> I spent my early labour baking - not deliberately for the midwives but just to keep me occupied, upright and moving around, so mine had fresh baked cakes and biscuits available.
> 
> I also chilled a bottle of champagne so that we could all toast the new arrival :D

That was my thought and if my labour is as slow as last time I will NEED to keep busy somehow. That said I will have my toddler darting around until MWs get here but then DH can look after him while I cook and keep myself occupied


----------



## Ju_bubbs

ooh what a good thread, I hadn't even thought of that!! Tho I have no intention o rviding them with a 3 course meal or anything!! lol I think i'll just go for haing tea, coffee, hot chocolate, and a selection of juices ready, along with biscuits/chocolates and snaccy things.. and mabe make up some sandwhiches or something during early stages!


----------



## summer rain

I had loads of stuff in and even a freshly cooked chicken pie but I suppose things went so fast and they were only here an hour so they didn't touch any of it. I enjoyed the chicken pie post birth haha x


----------

